# Centerville wants hunting restrictions



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

This was posted on the other duck hunting site and I thought it was worthy of posting here:
*Centerville Proposes Hunting Ban 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Centerville will consider a ban on all hunting within city limits at a public hearing on February 7 at 7:00 p.m. 
Duck Hunting: The land between the Sheep Road and FBWMA is within the city limits. I believe (though I'm not certain) that this includes some ponds and other potentially huntable area. Does anyone hunt in this area or know if there is huntable land? If there is, I suggest you consider attending the meeting to voice your concern and propose that the city modify its proposal to exclude land west of the Sheep Road. Technically, the city does not have authority to ban hunting. The proposal is to pass a resolution or petition to the Wildlife Board to ban hunting. 
Deer Hunting: Though I believe that in most areas along the foothills, the city limits end at about the firebreak road, the city has long range plans to annex land further east. In my opinion, the city should limit the proposal to also exclude land east of the firebreak road so future annexations do not preclude hunting (particularly bow hunting). Here is a link to a map showing the city limits http://www.centervilleut.net/downloa...gmap_11x17.pdf. *

FYI-- Several members of the *Utah Waterfowl Association* board will be attedning this meeting to speak out for waterfowlers on this issue. This is how we slowly lose ground to hunting...bit by bit.
R


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i cant say im surprised... time to battle em back.

R,
Thanks so much for keeping this info fluid.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good Information to know. Thanks rjefre


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

*Centerville Proposal to Ban Hunting*

*Moderator edit-I merged the two threads together as the two original posts are nearly verbatim*

Centerville will consider a ban on all hunting within city limits at a public hearing on February 7 at 7:00 p.m. 
Duck Hunting: The land between the Sheep Road and FBWMA is within the city limits. I believe (though I'm not certain) that this includes some ponds and other potentially huntable area. Does anyone hunt in this area or know if there is huntable land? If there is, I suggest you consider attending the meeting to voice your concern and propose that the city modify its proposal to exclude land west of the Sheep Road. Technically, the city does not have authority to ban hunting. The proposal is to pass a resolution or petition to the Wildlife Board to ban hunting. 
Deer Hunting: Though I believe that in most areas along the foothills, the city limits end at about the firebreak road, the city has long range plans to annex land further east. In my opinion, the city should limit the proposal to also exclude land east of the firebreak road so future annexations do not preclude hunting (particularly bow hunting). Here is a link to a map showing the city limits http://www.centervilleut.net/downloa...gmap_11x17.pdf.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks R can any one go to this meeting? If so let me know where it at and I will be there.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

The SL Tribune is mistakenly reporting today that Clearfield will be considering a hunting ban tonight. The article should read that CENTERVILLE is considering a hunting ban. The public hearing will be at 7:00 p.m. at City Hall, 250 N. Main Street in Centerville.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, anyone can attend and I urge anyone that hunts FB will crowd into the meeting room tonight. We lose our hunting areas and wetlands a little at a time...in small increments that seem like minor restrictions...then, pretty soon, it is too late. 
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks should see you guys there tonight.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

FYI: It turns out that the city council is actually TARGETING waterfowling in the area west of the freeway. Unfortunately, there are some lands that are huntable on the WMA that fall into this zone. Hopefully we can get this tabled for some more study before they make a decision. The *Utah Waterfowl Association *will be working toward this goal tonight.
R


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

rjefre said:


> FYI: It turns out that the city council is actually TARGETING waterfowling in the area west of the freeway. Unfortunately, there are some lands that are huntable on the WMA that fall into this zone. Hopefully we can get this tabled for some more study before they make a decision. The *Utah Waterfowl Association *will be working toward this goal tonight.
> R


ugggh, I wish I could make it there tonight.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, cities can ban lands within the city limits to hunting. Centerville is one of the very few along the SLOP (Salt Lake Ogden Provo) corridor that allows it. While they have no legal authority to govern hunting, they will ban the discharge of firearms within the city limits, and that can include archery equipment. 

I don't have a stake in this particular battle - just pointing out how it is done in other cities along the Front.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, we had a good turnout for the meeting last night. The council decided to table the issue until more study has been conducted. I feel that we made a good impression on the council. This issue will be brought up again in the near future though, and we will need to be *even more prepared to push back *against the police chief and his anti-hunting proposal. 
I thought it was odd that the chief said that the private landowners would like to have hunting banned. He deflected the question about why the landowners don't just post it. The whole issue seems to be an enforcement issue rather than a hunter/public safety issue. I guess we'll see.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

R yes it was a good turn out last night for us.The chief some of his stuff i was not understanding it it all. I mean come the lander owner dont have to let any body hunt on his land.Plus come chief a shot gun cant shoot a mile.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The overwhelming feeling that I got from the Chief of Police is that anyone with a gun poses a threat to the safety of the public. He made it clear in many different ways that hunting is an unsafe activity, and has no place in the modern city of Centerville. The fact that bikers and hikers can actually hear shotguns being fired during hunting season seemed to tick him off. Very weird.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

rjefre said:


> The overwhelming feeling that I got from the Chief of Police is that anyone with a gun poses a threat to the safety of the public. He made it clear in many different ways that hunting is an unsafe activity, and has no place in the modern city of Centerville. The fact that bikers and hikers can actually hear shotguns being fired during hunting season seemed to tick him off. Very weird.
> R


yea I agree with you. Some of the board people did not understand him as well. I thought the one guy on the board was smart keep asking him Question and you would get a diffident answer every time.


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Question the police have a range on the road that leads to the Farmington Bay WMA South entrance right next to Farmington pond. Would this be included in their ban?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably not. Most established ranges like this will have language that allows them. Such as "discharge of firearms within the city limits is prohibited, except in established shooting ranges including ........"


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dckhunter13 said:


> Question the police have a range on the road that leads to the Farmington Bay WMA South entrance right next to Farmington pond. Would this be included in their ban?


Nope this will not hurt them.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

rjefre said:


> The overwhelming feeling that I got from the Chief of Police is that anyone with a gun poses a threat to the safety of the public. He made it clear in many different ways that hunting is an unsafe activity, and has no place in the modern city of Centerville. The fact that bikers and hikers can actually hear shotguns being fired during hunting season seemed to tick him off. Very weird.
> R


He was quoted in the D News yesterday and said that people in Centerville just don't live that lifestyle any more. WHAT? I think a few people would disagree!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

GARY Municipalities do NOT have legal authority to ban hunting within their borders.
You are correct that they can pass discharge regulations but as far as declaring area's open for hunting as per Utah Code it falls under the DWR umbrella.

As a bowhunter we learned all about it several years back when Draper City tried this 
out there.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You are correct Wileywapati, technically anyway. Cities cannot ban hunting within their borders. But they effectively can ban it through the discharge rules. The other thing at play was mentioned - that private landowners CAN prohibit hunting on their land. So within a city, nearly all land is privately owned. And those lands that are publicly owned, are typically owned by the city, that has the authority to close them to hunting. A municipality CAN close lands owned by the city (parks, greenbelts, rights of way, etc....) to hunting, as the landowner. 

So while technically a municipality cannot regulate hunting, they have other tools at their disposal to prohibit from happening within the city limits.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

can anyone show me on a map where everybody talking about?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckkiller29 said:


> can anyone show me on a map where everybody talking about?


I dont think any body has a map.I will see if I can find somebody with a map to post up here.


----------

